# would i gain any write speed from fast CF on an old 5Dc?



## MK5GTI (Oct 10, 2012)

currently using Sandisk Ultra (probably their slowest card now :-\ ) on my 5D1.

i find this combo to be very slow for writing speed (don't really care for reading speed).

and seeing these Extreme (not Extreme Pro) CF cards goes for $35 for 8GB at B&H, wondering if running one of these faster CF would benefit me at all? or is it limited by my buffer? which seems to be small?

I shoot Jpeg most of the time now becoz of this, shooting Raw is really lagging.

i assume the 5d2 and 5d3 has larger buffer, wondering what user with older Canon body like mine are using and want to hear their experience.

Thanks!


----------



## jfretless (Oct 10, 2012)

upgrade.

can't hurt the speed, only help it. 

your current card has been used a lot. NAND memory cells have limited life. the memory controller will remap away from dead cells, sure, but the longer you use the card, more chances of a bad write.

CF card prices are cheap. You don't even have to buy the highest speed, 1000x by Lexar, you can go for 600x, or even 400x. That way, you don't pay the premium for the current fastest.

higher capacity. more shots on the card. the minimum available is probably double the size of your current card.

gives you a chance to get rid of your sandisk cards and switch to Lexar. If you look at Rob Galbraith's CF database, Lexar occupies a majority of top ten spots. The database doesn't have the 5D classic, and the camera won't take advantage of UDMA cards, but... by getting a card faster than the camera can write, you are certain that the bottle neck is the camera and not the card.


----------



## MK5GTI (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks for your reply, very informative! know nothing about those memory cells 

Lexar do look faster than the Sandisk from Rob Galbraith's CF database, plus B&H is having a sale with them too!

does formatting the card frequently helps? if so, format at the computer or camera?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 10, 2012)

MK5GTI said:


> thanks for your reply, very informative! know nothing about those memory cells
> 
> Lexar do look faster than the Sandisk from Rob Galbraith's CF database, plus B&H is having a sale with them too!
> 
> does formatting the card frequently helps? if so, format at the computer or camera?



Not really, it's just generally (for most purposes) way to wipe the card than have it delete the files one by one. Sometimes a camera may have some issues reading/writing to the card if it's not formatted in that camera, although that's pretty uncommon.


----------



## jfretless (Oct 13, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> MK5GTI said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for your reply, very informative! know nothing about those memory cells
> ...



Yeah. I made it a habit to format the card in camera before a shoot. This, as Drizz', stated is just a quick way to delete all the images on card. Also, this alleviates any issues with filenames if the card is used between multiple cameras.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2012)

MK5GTI said:


> currently using Sandisk Ultra (probably their slowest card now :-\ ) on my 5D1.
> 
> i find this combo to be very slow for writing speed (don't really care for reading speed).
> 
> ...


The fast speeds on modern cards are due to UDMA. Your 5DC does not have UDMA, so you will gain little speed and might even lose some.
Don't waste your money.


----------



## MK5GTI (Oct 15, 2012)

even losing some speed? didn't expect that.....

any 5D C owner here shoot Raw + Jpeg? Raw itself takes time to clear buffer for me.... maybe its time to upgrade?


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 15, 2012)

MK5GTI said:


> currently using Sandisk Ultra (probably their slowest card now :-\ ) on my 5D1.
> 
> i find this combo to be very slow for writing speed (don't really care for reading speed).
> 
> ...



Yes, You should get better cards. I used Sandisk Extreme 16gb cards on my 5Dc and I Never hit the buffer much and when I did, It was cleared quickly.


----------



## SirPhil (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, you most definitely will. I'm a timelapse photographer and my arsenal consists of a 5Dc, 5D2 w/ ML, and 1D4. I have 3 Sandisk Extreme Pro 90MB/s 16GB CF cards and several Sandisk Extreme 60MB/s CF cards..

I find myself saving at least 2 of the 90MB/s cards for the 5Dc when I'm on a shoot because if I end up shooting at a 2 or 3 second interval on anything other than the Extreme Pros..I hit the buffer more often than not. Of course, it depends on what I'm filming but when it catches up to the buffer.. it does it in the first 5 minutes of shooting.


I should also note that I only shoot in RAW. If you shoot in JPEG I don't think it'd be a problem.

Hope this helps. 

Phil


----------



## MK5GTI (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks RLPhoto & SirPhil! 
nice to see some 5DC owner opinion 

so, SirPhil, comparing the Extreme 60mb/s to the Extreme Pro 90mb/S, you can actually tell the difference? I thought the 5Dc can't benefit from UDMA cards?

looks like i will be buying a 60mb/s 400x card at least, the question is 90mb/s 600X card benefit me at all?


----------



## SirPhil (Oct 16, 2012)

You're welcome! :] 

I know it technically shouldn't be able to benefit...but I've tested it many times and it does. I don't think it's that it can't benefit from a higher speed card (UDMA), it's just that it can't take advantage of the entire benefits? I've shot over 30 timelapses in the past 4 months on that camera with and without the 90MB/s cards. Haven't had a problem with hitting the buffer at a 2 second interval except when using anything less than a 600X card. And to test it, I've even swapped between cards for shooting the same subject matter with other variables held constant (or as close as can be considered constant).

it stinks that the Sandisk EP 16GB is $90 while the Sandisk E 32GB is $85.. but given the current sale B&H is having on Lexar 32GB 1000X CF cards...at $128 a piece.. it's worth it IMO.

Phil


----------



## MK5GTI (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks again Phil.

I will take your advice and go for it, i don't mind not taking entire advantage of the fast card, as long as it get rid of my wait, i am satisfy.

hopefully the 1000X Lexar do live up the name over the 600X Sandisk EP.


----------

